# My First Fatties



## norrell6 (Jun 29, 2008)

After reading and looking at all of the qview pics (and drooling), I am finally going to make a couple Fatties. One is a Pizza Fatty with Italian sausage, sauce, pepperoni, asiago cheese, and fresh mozzarella. I did not get pictures of the pizza one but I did get a pre-rolled picture of the second. I have told my wife it is a "Veggie" fatty and she bought into it. It is breakfast sausage with sauted onions, red jalapenos and garlic (the "Veggies"), fresh extra sharp white cheddar, yellow cheddar, colby jack, mozzarella, and muenster.
I will post more pics as the day goes on. I am also smoking a chuck roast for the first time. I will post about that on a different forum.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Sure looks and sounds good so far!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds like a winner!  Besure an let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well,

Here are the Fatties on the GOSM. I am sorry for the crappy quality of the picture. The forecast was for rain today. So I decided to use the smoker at the edge of the garage. Of course, it didnt rain yet and it was actually sunny. My daughter recommended that I put the camera on night setting since it seemed so much darker in the garage. Wont do that again. I am trying image shack for the first time. I have always uploaded pictures to the SMF. Had to use Img Shk for my avitar for some reason today. anyways, more pics to come.


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 29, 2008)

TBS is blowin in the wind. I cant wait to taste one of these guy's.


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well,

Here are the finished Fatties. The pizza Fatty was the biggest hit. I think will experiment with a mix of beef and sausage. Served them on top of some french bread rounds.


----------



## short one (Jun 30, 2008)

Fatties are always a hit and fillings are limited only to your imagination. Looks great.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like your on your way to an addiction!


----------



## jocosa (Jul 1, 2008)

Gotta love a pizza fatty... something I also do is sprinkle the outside of the fatty with dried basil...  Italian seasoning would work just as well.


----------

